# Andy Warhol Jacket



## iKimshi (Feb 18, 2009)

Maybe you should do some more research and look around.
Jackets, Burton Andy Warhol Hooded Jacket - Men's Buckmans Ski & Snowboard Shop - Burton Snowboards, Spyder, Kjus Jackets, K2 skis
This one is going for $227.97 but I don't know if this is the jacket you wanted.


----------



## Kublakan (Nov 9, 2009)

I actually own the Jacket, its pretty nice, have about 45 days on it and you can't even tell. Really really warm too, rocked that with a knit henley in -15 degree weather last year and was really warm. Also i get tons of compliments on it all the time, probably going to buy another one or two and just use them the rest of my life. 

Also check out his Icon pants, B makes ones that match the jacket, but they look kinda stupid together.


----------

